# Epipedobates (Allobates) zaparo



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

Thought this was a great shot of the flash marks


----------



## RBroskie (Jan 21, 2007)

are you referring to the yellow spots behind the legs? ive never seen those in other pics of zaparo. great looking frog btw.


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

yeah, this guy loves to leave em out for all to see  

http://www.biosci.utexas.edu/graduate/eeb/spot1.aspx , hopefully you've not been looking at parvalus :wink:


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

Those flash marks are pretty cool, I'd never seen them that clearly in a photo before.


----------



## mattmcdole (Nov 28, 2006)

Used to trip out on the flash marks when I was working with femoralis. Wish I could get my hands on zaparo without risking them in shipping.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Great looking frogs... though very touchy, and boy are they loud!

Good shot!


----------



## verbal (Sep 8, 2004)

In the right light, the flash marks appear golden. Even my week-old froglets have them. We really do need to get this species into more hands. Hopefully, I'll be bringing a dozen or so juvies from three clutches I have had to NAAC. I won't be vending, but was hoping there would be an auction or similar fund-raising opportunity for them.

Ryan


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

Several of us within the ASN are working to increase the numbers of these awesome frogs in the hobby. If all goes well you should start seeing a lot more of them soon enough


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Looking good Lee! Here's one of mine:


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Those frogs are awesome. Where can you get them? I bet they're pretty expensive.


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

They're around, you can either post a wanted ad, wait for a sale ad or join the ASN and work your way into the informal breeding project. :wink: Its not that they're hard to breed, its the shipping difficulties that are holding these back from mainstream hobbyists.


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

That guy still looks tiny Michael. Most of mine are still about that size or slightly larger. The one pictured up above is by far the largest of the bunch. Have you noticed yours are particularly territorial? not so much defending their space but I can pretty much count on seeing each of mine within 1" of their little spots in the tank.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

They do have their spots but they're together a lot too. Mine are all still tiny but two of them are a little larger than the others.. can't remember which one that was. I'm not sure if both of ours were from the same clutch as well.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

edwing206 said:


> Those frogs are awesome. Where can you get them? I bet they're pretty expensive.


darren meyer has some adults for sale. i think for $50 too. tld me it was a bargain cause the froglets go for more than that. i really like them but dont have the room at the moment. you should contact him though, he lives just out in everette.

great looking frogs everyone! :mrgreen:


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)




----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

thedude said:


> edwing206 said:
> 
> 
> > Those frogs are awesome. Where can you get them? I bet they're pretty expensive.
> ...


That's awesome! I've been thinking about what type of dart I want and narrowed it down to allobates(what's the correct name?), d. azureus, or d. imitator. 
Not to hi jack the thread but where can I find more info on these guys? 

Thanks- Luis


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Zaparo Care sheet


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

WHOOHOO! got a 5 month old calling male


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Sweet! Very cool to see these guys doing so well. I'll have to give them another try especially now that there are more in this area. 

The flash marks were always creamier than that bright yellow on my animals, are you guys supplementing them at all? They tend to be the strong yellow at the arm/leg "pit" and wash out to white. The femoralis flash marks are really killer too!


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

I have with natrurose once or twice but I'm sure thats not effecting anything. I'd have to check with Oz to see if he did anything while they were younger. He has mentioned his line doesn't produce such a deep red as others I've seen out there. Maybe there's a trade-off


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Mine were mostly from Darren, and were pretty red, so maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Did yours retain the bright red all the way into adulthood? I've heard they dull out as they age. Mine look like Lee's and I'm supplementing with naturose occasionally.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

They aren't cardinal red by any means, but they seem to have more red than what lee's looks like (spotty where mine are mostly a solid wash). Dunno, they are all generally related to each other so it's just variation.


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

*WooHoo Lee, everyone look what I found!*
http://tinyurl.com/6rr9kf



bellerophon said:


> Thought this was a great shot of the flash marks


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

lol how'd that get up there? :wink:


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

Since this thread is over a month old I figured it would be alright if I hijacked it for a minute :wink: 
I understand that these frogs are sensitive to shipping and often don't do well. I live in Ga- is there anyone on the east coast that has them? can they be shipped? under what conditions? where can I find them???
I have been waiting for over two years before adding any more frogs to my collection- now that my current frogs are all settled and thriving I am ready to add another viv. I have wanted a group of these since Corey posted a thread about the joys of LBF's. Now I am ready to get some of my own- assuming of course that I can even get them.
Thanks


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Darren Meyer seems to have gotten shipping zaparo down pretty well. He shipped some to NAAC and they all got there fine. There are some on the east coast as well.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Get the oldest ones you can if you're going to have them shipped... and even better if you can pick them up in person (as always) but older tend to do better. I don't know anyone with them (Successfully breeding anyways) that far south tho. Darren would be the man to talk to... he had a good number of very large Zaparo.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

I would get in touch with the guys at Black Jungle. I believe that some of Darren's very nice large Zaps are now in their hands.


----------



## Darren Meyer (May 22, 2004)

Yes , I have no more Zaparo ....f/s that is . Thanks a load for all the pm's tho :lol: 
BJ made off with them all . I needed a break . 
Happy frogging , 
Darren


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

Darren- will this be a frog you continue to work with? Will you have froglets again in the future?


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

I can say there are a good number of ASN stewards working with these guys so I'd expect to see more available in the future. *fingers crossed*


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

I've been looking at these guys with some interest as of late.....darn Corey and her 'little brown frogs' .


----------



## Darren Meyer (May 22, 2004)

Yes I am still working with them . I've got quite a few tads currently and some frogletts . Just none are ready to make any type of trek . Zaparo start so incredibly small , IMO they should not be transported until they are about 6 months . Then I feel as though they are stable enough .
Hey I joined the TWI / ASN while I was out at NAAC so I how do I get my blue letters in my name  
Happy frogging , 
Darren


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

ask nicely


----------



## Darren Meyer (May 22, 2004)

sweet ! thanks


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

So not to be presumptuous but can I put my name on the list for the next group of Zaparo you have available??? Pretty Please? I am not in a huge hurry and I don't mind waiting at all. In fact it gives me time to build the viv and actually have it ready ahead of time. I have a 40 gal tank i am going to use.
I prefer to get my frogs from individual breeders rather than retailers. I just like the personal investment in the welfare of the frogs and personal feedback for questions I have while they settle in and I get adjusted to their care needs. (of course that is one reason I joined this board  )


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

bellerophon- 
I was reading back through this thread and saw where you mentioned joining the ASN and getting into the informal breeding program. How does that work. I am interested in learning more but I looked at the twi/asn website and it doesn't have much info.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Tadpole4, all you need to do is sign up to become a member of TWI. Once you do that, the option of becoming a steward in the ASN is available to you--you simply need to fill out a steward application to register yourself as such.


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

I did see that part. I guess what I was really asking was about the breeding program.


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

well you pretty much hit the nail on the head with "informal". there's no writeup on it to be found other than a few chat logs and pm's. At the moment I believe all the available ASN zaparo have been distributed but there's always other opportunities within the ranks. Just another benefit of joining up :wink:


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm glad to see that there's a bunch of people working with zaps! I think I'm going to focus on mantella, zaparo, and pumilio moving forward.


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

Well I have started construction of a viv for a group I would LIKE to get :wink: I am in the planning stages now. I am thinking about overall layout, plant selection and water features ( i am not into building waterfalls or anything that requires a lot of engineering or plumbing but I want to provide a pond or even two or three water spots of some sort)

I would greatly appreciate any recommendations you have to offer. I have already gotten some great advice and recommendations from Corey. I am always willing to accept more :lol: my main concern is for the comfort and wellbeing of the frogs. my second concern is to get some really greats plants!! For me half the fun in the hobby is the viv itself- I love the plants. But I also want to make sure I choose the right ones for the frogs. 
Also what are the optimum humidity and temp ranges? should I get a monitor to help maintain the viv at those levels? I know some frogs are more sensitive than others in that area.

I have read the care sheets. But I am a research nut before I get a new frog. I read everything I can find and ask tons of questions. I made the mistake once of not learning enough about a frog before i brought it home and it turned out disastrously- I got a pair of aquatic dwarf frogs for my aquarium. I had no idea that I needed to cover the water filter .... you can probably guess what happened. I will not make that mistake again. Now I err on the side of caution and perhaps ask too many questions and make a pest of myself- in the end the frog are better off. there has been more than one occasion where what I learned during my research lead me to decide not to get a particular frog. (those are actually still on my list- just being held off until I have gained a lot more experience  )


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

Tadpole4 said:


> I have already gotten some great advice and recommendations from Corey. I am always willing to accept more :lol:


Sounds like your already off to a good start. I'm not sure I could offer any more advice over what Corey has already. My group is in a 40 breeder with lots of leaf litter and about 1/5 devoted to a water feature. So far not much going on as they're a bit young but I do have one male that calls constantly. Very bold group of frogs that don't even bother to scatter when I open the top.


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

I thought as much- Corey has been amazing! She has been so willing to help out and answer questions. I am not exactly a "newbie" but I am not all that experienced either. I owe so much to her and others here on the board who have gone over and above in the last several years since I got involved in this hobby. It has made a huge difference in my learning curve and probably saved my frogs!!

I am so thankful I have this resource for my next adventure into the world of PDFs!! :lol: :lol: 

Do you have any pics to share of your Zaparo viv??


----------

